# First Blank



## Hammonds (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve stabilized a bunch of spalted wood and decided to cast my first hybrid blank. Started small with a bottle stopper. Spalted Pecan and a whiskey colored resin. Clear as a crystal and really shows the depth and character of the wood. Started making a bunch of duck call blanks and I’m really enjoying learning new stuff. Everything done in stages....quite a process!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## jasonb (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice job! and polishing of the resin looks great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 27, 2019)

I like that a lot. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jan 27, 2019)

Nice combo on wood and resin color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2019)

Looks great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 28, 2019)

I like that color.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 6, 2019)

@Hammonds, what coloring/dye did you use? I am just getting started in casting. Looks great!!!!


----------



## Hammonds (Feb 6, 2019)

Alumilite dyes and Alumilite Clear Resin. In coloring the resin a little bit goes a long, long way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kev’n (Mar 11, 2019)

Lookin good!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice! Cool color combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

